# TT55 differential lock is stuck



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

I have tried everything to unstick the diff lock. no success. I want to repair it myself and I would like to know which rear wheel housing to remove to provide access.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum agme48.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy agm48, welcome.

That would normally be the right axle housing. Your differential lock pedal should be on the right. Are you keeping the rear differential full of oil? On my old 3600, my diff lock will stick on occasionally when I use it. Normally, if I back it up, it will unstick. I'm sure you have tried this.


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. I will start the tear down and hope for the easy fix.


----------



## agm48 (Jan 25, 2017)

Got the diff lock unstuck, but did a lot of work for nothing. The diff lock spline was not stuck. The shaft was corroded on the left side of the housing. I removed the plug cap and drove the shaft with a piece of 1/2" rod and ball pien hammer. Cleaned out the hole with sand paper to remove the corrosion and, after repeating several times, got the shaft moving free. Obviously, the big pry bar that I was using to pull the shaft out from the right side wasn't doing the job.


----------

